# Ink cartridge



## Ellorath (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any idea of the approximate gold content in one standard ink cartridge?

Thanks,
Ello


----------



## Grelko (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm not sure about 1 ink cartridge. For any signifigant result, you will need a lot.

Some ink cartridges have a piece of ribbon wire with gold dots on it. Others have a small piece of circuit board with gold dots on it. 

There's many different types. Some of them even have a small piece of glass with gold bonding wires attached to it.

There are websites that will buy new or used ink cartridges, so you will most likely get more money selling them.


----------



## rickbb (May 1, 2018)

One cartridge? 

Microscopically small most likely. 

Doubt you could even see it with the naked eye after recovered and melted. It's not solid gold, plated on copper.


----------



## Shark (May 1, 2018)

Unless you can get the ribbons by the pound, forget them. A few years ago I ran almost five pounds of just the ribbons from ink cartridges. Even when trimmed close to remove as much waste as possible they were very disappointing. The cost to clean up the waste was more than gain. There is a reason the YouTube videos never say how much they get from them.


----------



## snoman701 (May 1, 2018)

Shark said:


> Unless you can get the ribbons by the pound, forget them. A few years ago I ran almost five pounds of just the ribbons from ink cartridges. Even when trimmed close to remove as much waste as possible they were very disappointing. The cost to clean up the waste was more than gain. There is a reason the YouTube videos never say how much they get from them.



Please tell me you bought these from someone? 

5lbs of ribbons from ink cartridges? What is that, 20,000 ink cartridges??


----------



## Shark (May 1, 2018)

snoman701 said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you can get the ribbons by the pound, forget them. A few years ago I ran almost five pounds of just the ribbons from ink cartridges. Even when trimmed close to remove as much waste as possible they were very disappointing. The cost to clean up the waste was more than gain. There is a reason the YouTube videos never say how much they get from them.
> ...



They were gave to me from one of those shops that refill ink cartridges. I wore enough ink to print a set of encyclopedias for a month. Never again.


----------



## BSGMiner (Sep 15, 2019)

Office Depot/Max has a reward program where they will give you $2 store credit for up to 10 cartridges per month ($120/year). You can find people giving away ink for free on Craigslist, and you can drain theirs with a syringe to refill your own. You can also remove the gold ribbons before giving to the store.


----------



## kernels (Sep 15, 2019)

Shark said:


> They were gave to me from one of those shops that refill ink cartridges. I wore enough ink to print a set of encyclopedias for a month. Never again.



:lol: same happened to me, but I only handled about 5 cartridges before I realized it was not worth it :lol:


----------



## Shark (Sep 15, 2019)

kernels said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > They were gave to me from one of those shops that refill ink cartridges. I wore enough ink to print a set of encyclopedias for a month. Never again.
> ...



Yea, sometimes I am bit slow.............. :lol: :lol:

But I have to admit that I was after the know how way more than the gold and that was somewhat of a success.


----------

